# Noel @ 21 months-AM Showline



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I cannot believe my girl is almost 2 yrs old! She sure has grown up. Any comments are welcome!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't do a professional critique but I think she's beautiful !


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!Those American Showlines are growing on me!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my not so professional opinion, she is gorgeous,there isn't one thing I don't like about her


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow! Your stacking has really improved! She looks GREAT!

I really like her angles. Looks balanced. Beautiful feet, pasterns, color, and pigment. Nice tailset and bone. Very proportionate bitch. Beautiful head, beautiful bitch


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Jackie-Thanks, thats really means a lot to me that you say that. Practice, practice, practice! Her topline has really tightened up. Shes starting to mature nicely. Im VERY happy with her!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Best AM showline I've seen yet! Very nice topline, looks stong and straight. Very good strong front. Good angles front and rear. Don't know portions, still learning. Beautiful Head. Very nice Bitch!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly! I appreciate the wonderful comments!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jessica, the work that you have been doing with her has definately paid off! Her topline is much improved. Now for her coat to come in and you will be ready.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Daphne! I am really excited, shes really starting to grow up. Yes, I hope he coat comes back very soon!


----------

